# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Застольный фрагмент с куклами 2 : "Устами младенцев."

## Уралочка

* Застольный фрагмент с куклами 2 : "Устами младенцев."*

УРА!!!! Всем, кто ждал вторую серию «КУКОЛ» спешу сообщить: универсальная версия для всех праздников ГОТОВА!

С этим вариантом специально записанной фонограммы ваши малыши смогут выступить на юбилее, корпоративе, 
на любом взрослом празднике! 
Для тех, кто еще не знает, кто такие малыши- вот видео их выступления на свадьбе.




*подробности и отзывы о свадебном варианте выступления здесь.* 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4873162

В комплект входит музыкальное оформление 
(специально записанная плюсовая фонограмма), 
*ВИДЕО* и подробное описание конкурса.

*По продолжительности момент рассчитан на 5 минут.*

*Стоимость комплекта* *1500 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

И еще: ВСЕМ счастливым обладателям свадебной версии, 
при  приобретении универсального варианта - делаю скидку в 20%. *(1 200р)*

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Приобрела у Лены сразу два "Кукольных" шедевра, чему бесконечно рада. Уверена, что каждый из присутствующих, на 5-7 минут сможет легко перенестись в беззаботное детство, поумиляться, посмеяться и ощутить прилив свежих сил. Моей программе такого чудесного момента явно недоставало!!! А дальше обязательно сделаю Ленин блок "Впадаем в детство", чтобы гости ощутили полнейшее погружение в позитив и самого себя лет ...дцать назад! Лена, бесконечно благодарна за такие творческие находки!!! :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, бесконечно благодарна за такие творческие находки!!!


Спасибо Наталья, рада что пользуетесь мои материалом.  :Yahoo: 
Сегодня куклы работали на юбилее. У народа улыбка на сходила с лица. Сама рада и балдею от них - клёёёвооо :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

ЗДЕСЬ ПОИГРАТЬСЯ С КУКЛАМИ МОЖЕТ ЛЮБОЙ. 
Эмоций масса - всё видно на фото))))
после выступлений жениха и невесты, гостям так же хотелось по играться....
универсалка пришлась в пору)))) Да и потом...дооолго ещё не могла своих кукол забрать)))) :Taunt:

----------


## Окрыленная

Леночка, спасибо за кукол!!!!!!!!!!! Такого умиления в глазах я еще не видела!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ТЫ генератор и воплощатель ИДЕЙ))))

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, спасибо за кукол!!!!!!!!!!! Такого умиления в глазах я еще не видела!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ТЫ генератор и воплощатель ИДЕЙ))))


Ирина, спасибо за отзыв!!!! Буду рада,если используешь кукол в работе :Tender:  с ув. Елена.

----------


## Галиночка -Я

Леночка, спешу в очередной раз сказать тебе большущее спасибо за этот ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ момент! 

Вчера впервые провела его на свадьбе. Получили удовольствие все: жених и невеста, гости, музыканты, администрация кафе, я, оператор снимал с "трудом" (сказал, что снимать, смеясь, очень сложно!)

Большое СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

вот мои куколки( с мастерицей)
[IMG]http://f17.********info/org/37dfc7ac282754fee2018eb6d5a053885f99a0188236671.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ТАМАДЕЙКА

"Устами младенца" и "А ты меня любишь?!" уже опробовала несколько раз. ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЛЕНОЧКЕ ЗА СУПЕРКОНКУРС!!!!!!!!!!
Леночка,огромное Вам спасибо за Ваши творческие находки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А вот и мои куколки

----------


## Уралочка

> Получили удовольствие все
> Большое СПАСИБО!!!


Это самое главное!!! Очень рада!!!




> вот мои куколки


Ирин - хорошенькие, прикольные - ушастенькие :Taunt:  :Yahoo: 




> А вот и мои куколки


Куколки аппетитные и эмоции гостей видны - особенно хитрое выражение лица мужчины с куклой.... :Taunt: Спасибочки за отчётик!!!!!

----------


## MARUSIA GOLD

Добрый день,Елена. Оплатила 5000 руб    Устами младенцев(1200. Покупала свадебный)   Звездоград  (800)   Бабушки зажигай (1500)  и Впадаем в детство (1500)*Уралочка*,

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день,Елена. Оплатила 5000 руб    Устами младенцев(1200. Покупала свадебный)   Звездоград  (800)   Бабушки зажигай (1500)  и Впадаем в детство (1500)*Уралочка*,


Как только денежки поступят на счёт, я сразу вышлю материал. Спасибо Вам. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Светлана74

Лен, а универсальный вариант на новый год подходит ?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лен, а универсальный вариант на новый год подходит ?


Да, подходит.... там нет слов привязанных к конкретному празднику.

----------


## Светлана74

И на свадьбе можно универсальный использовать, или что касается свадьбы лучше свадебный? Я просто в декретном отпуске, поэтому сразу два немного накладно.

----------


## Уралочка

> И на свадьбе можно универсальный использовать, или что касается свадьбы лучше свадебный? Я просто в декретном отпуске, поэтому сразу два немного накладно.


На свадьбе, конечно лучше свадебный вариант.

----------


## Светлана74

Лен, спасибо за разъяснения. Тогда наверное пока остановлюсь на свадебном, а к новому году будет видно. Буду стараться сегодня все оплатить. Спасибо огромное

----------


## Светлана74

Елена, здравствуйте!
Недавно приобретала свадебную версию куколок. Очень понравилось! Идет на ура! Решила приобрести универсальную версию. Денежки (1200 р.) перевела несколько минут назад. С нетерпением жду универсальный вариант кукол! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Natali_T

Дорогие мои, коллеги! Это великолепный блок, уже сами куклы, даже без слов, привлекают внимание, каждому хочется сфотографироваться , поиграть, это просто  супер позитивные эмоции - не зря дети получают удовольствие от игры с куклами. 
Похвастаюсь своими куколками, вот такие у меня красавчики!

----------


## Уралочка

> вот такие у меня красавчики!


Наташа - какие смешные :Taunt:  А главное ротик то - со всеми выпендрюлями :Taunt:

----------


## Абадонова Татьяна

Лена, я приобретала первый блок с куклами, хочу и второй . Деньги перечислила 1200.

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, я приобретала первый блок с куклами, хочу и второй . Деньги перечислила 1200.


Танюша - ссылочка уже у тебя в личке. :Grin:

----------


## Татьяна дочь Анатолия

> Танюша - ссылочка уже у тебя в личке.


Елена, здравствуйте! Зарегистрировалась на форуме только сегодня, просмотрела много материалов, Вашу идею с куклами нахожу новой и необычной. В связи с этим вопрос, вместе с идеями и подробным их воплощением нельзя ли Вам и куколок заказать?

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте! Зарегистрировалась на форуме только сегодня, просмотрела много материалов, Вашу идею с куклами нахожу новой и необычной. В связи с этим вопрос, вместе с идеями и подробным их воплощением нельзя ли Вам и куколок заказать?


Здравствуйте Татьяна. По поводу куколок загляните сюда http://vk.com/id193835457  Наташа с удовольствием Вам их сошьёт. У меня только лишь записи. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Pelogeia

> Дорогие мои, коллеги! Это великолепный блок, уже сами куклы, даже без слов, привлекают внимание, каждому хочется сфотографироваться , поиграть, это просто  супер позитивные эмоции - не зря дети получают удовольствие от игры с куклами. 
> Похвастаюсь своими куколками, вот такие у меня красавчики!


Подскажите где можно приобрести таких красивых кукол???

----------


## Уралочка

> Подскажите где можно приобрести таких красивых кукол???


Обратитесь к Наташе https://vk.com/id193835457

----------


## Alisa-Alisa

Елена, перевела 1200 (с учетом скидки за 1-й фрагмент) жду в личку)))

----------


## Татьянка-краса

Елена, наконец-то я добралась до ин-ку)) Хочу поблагодарить за универсальны блок "Устами младенца"!!!!!! :Ok:  У нас очень маленький город, и гости всегда качующие из свадьбы в свадьбу, из юбилея в юбилей, и поэтому приходится изощряться, менять свою программу, блоки для каждого клиента почти индивидуально. А малыши, не знаю какие имена им еще дать, очень полюбились гостям)) Отработали пока один юбилей. Спасибо огромное!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка-краса

не смогла загрузить фото и видео...Не получилось(

----------


## Natali_T

Кто еще не приобрел этот блок, торопитесь, всегда проходит на Ура. В моем ролике этот момент есть, примерно 1:35 ролика




Нравится и новобрачным, и гостям. Вчера на свадьбе мои молодожены даже мимикой лица все обыгрывали, и делали это очень комично: корчили рожицы, удивлялись, смеялись и даже языки показывали.

----------

Абюл45 (12.03.2016), Юлиана студия London (17.02.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

Татьяна - спасибо огромное за отзыв. Будем надеяться,что получится ещё за грузить фото  :Tender: 

Наташ - клип замечательный!!! :Yahoo:  :Ok:  И спасибо,что пользуешься моим материалом.  :Blush2:  с ув. Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Мурчик

Дорогая Леночка, ещё раз большое спасибо за вашу оперативность. Вы отправили мне материал уставшая , с дороги. Уже в субботу 6 февраля куклы радовали юбиляршу  http://*********ru/8650169.jpg

----------

Уралочка (08.02.2016)

----------


## Юлиана студия London

> Кто еще не приобрел этот блок, торопитесь, всегда проходит на Ура. В моем ролике этот момент есть, примерно 1:35 ролика
> 
> 
> Нравится и новобрачным, и гостям. Вчера на свадьбе мои молодожены даже мимикой лица все обыгрывали, и делали это очень комично: корчили рожицы, удивлялись, смеялись и даже языки показывали.


Ой, как всё красиво!! Да момент вес куклами очень замечательный, Елена СУПЕР!! И вы так чудесно ведёте !!!!

----------

Уралочка (21.02.2016)

----------


## Татьяна дочь Анатолия

Елена, здравствуйте! Пол года назад вела свадьбы и юбилеи, высмотрела кукол и заказала одной мастерице. Она мне их сшила, но в ноябре прошлого года получила должность, которая не подразумевает вообще ведение праздников какого-либо формата. Куклы вышли красивые и продавать или отдавать их было жалко. Завтра иду на юбилей к мужчине (45 лет), он тоже из наших (работают напару с женой: она ведет, он поёт), вспомнила про кукол и про Вас. Хочу немного удивить публику, т.к. с такими куклами (да и с куклами вообще) у нас никто не работает. Несколько минут назад перевела Вам 1500 руб., очень надеюсь, что завтра к вечеру материал у меня будет. Жду с нетерпением и заранее благодарю! Материал прошу направить на AgeshinaTA79@yandex.ru

----------


## sveta.miga

А это мои куклы.Знакомьтесь Рома и Маша.Этот блок всегда проходит на ура.Леночка,спасибо большое за такой за замечательный момент!!!
[img]http://*********ru/11950752m.jpg[/img]

----------

Уралочка (27.10.2016)

----------

